# Bridgeport oil can/gun for factory installed zerk fittings



## tfleming (Nov 30, 2017)

Ok, I am totally in "newbie land" on this one.  My recently acquired Bridgeport J-head has what I have been told are factory installed zerk fittings for the table, cross-slide, and knee way lubrication.  I know that there are oil "delivery" options, but I am not interested in a 1-shot type oil systems at this time.  So, I started looking for an appropriate oil can/gun that will deliver way oil via the zerk fittings.  The only ones I have found are from McMaster-Carr and one on Amazon from Germany.  The McMaster one is $200 .  The one from Germany is rather small, but only $45 .  Are there any other options out there?  I don't mind spending a few $$$, but $200 for the "industrial" one seems a bit pricey, and the smaller one appears that it will need to be refilled all the time.

input, education, and guidance is very welcome!


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Nov 30, 2017)

all I do is take any old grease gun or preferably a new one and I pull the spring and bar assembly and weld up the hole in the end of the grease gun and use it with the welded up hole in the up position. now your ready to do your lubing with way oil to your Bridgeport" 0 to maybe $20 expense


----------



## Eddyde (Nov 30, 2017)

I bought the $45 German one, It works well but my mill only has zerk fittings on the head so I don't use the gun for most of the lubrication. However It's also very easy to refill.


----------



## tfleming (Nov 30, 2017)

Thanks for the feedback guys.  I am just having a hard time believing that there isn't an Eagle type oil can (or similar) out there designed to deliver oil through Zerk fittings without busting the "play money" account.  I do like the idea of modifying an existing grease gun.  I'll let this thread run awhile before I make any final decisions.  The German one does appear to be decent, I just wish it was a wee bit bigger.


----------



## dlane (Nov 30, 2017)

This is what I did, same as ED
I brazed up the plunger hole.
Doesn't leek works good with way oil on zerts.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 30, 2017)

I took a HF grease gun, cut the tube short, ~5", machined an aluminum plug with two oring grooves and plugged the tube.  It works fine, and the shorter reservoir is more out of the way -- the reservoir needs to be pointing upward for the oil to reach the pump.  I also have the German oiler, and it also works good, though kind of expensive for what it is...  The real deal is a Alemite oiler
https://www.mscdirect.com/product/details/99596108 
but you will need to take out a second mortgage to buy one, and they are said to leak.


----------



## Silverbullet (Dec 1, 2017)

They have or had the push oilers on eBay , I bought two not long ago. They were I think about $15.00 , they are the German type or made. They come filled . Another option is the chainsaw bar oilers . But you need to put the end on like them grease gun.


----------



## gi_984 (Dec 1, 2017)

http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/product/12PB20

Don't have zerks on my Bridgeport.  I do have oil zerks on my Solberga drill press.  I use this push oiler from H&W.  Simple and works well.  The gear head on the drill press does not need much lube.  

For a Bridgeport you would be refilling it often.   Might buy/modify a bigger grease gun to use oil like the other folks.


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 1, 2017)

gi_984 said:


> http://www.machinerypartsdepot.com/product/12PB20
> 
> Don't have zerks on my Bridgeport.  I do have oil zerks on my Solberga drill press.  I use this push oiler from H&W.  Simple and works well.


That is the German made one.  Works well, a bit pricey.


----------



## tfleming (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks guys.  Looks like a little modification to a pistol grip grease gun is the way to go.  thanks for all the input.


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 1, 2017)

I also use the German one, but if you're looking for an original Bridgeport, I have one.


----------



## tfleming (Dec 1, 2017)

4ssss, how about posting a picture of it?  Is it for sale?


----------



## 4ssss (Dec 1, 2017)

This is it, but unfortunately I use it on my tractor and have it loaded with grease


----------



## tfleming (Dec 1, 2017)

holy crap,  I have 6 or 7 of those.  You want another one?  LOL  Not sure if you guys know, but I collect and restore antique tractors and hit-n-miss engines.  I truly do have at least 6 of those


----------



## Billh51 (Dec 1, 2017)

I have a couple of zerk fittings on my MSC milling machine and I made a conversion on an old oil can. It works quite well, seems to have no problem supplying enough pressure.


----------



## eriknobars (Aug 25, 2020)

tfleming said:


> holy crap,  I have 6 or 7 of those.  You want another one?  LOL  Not sure if you guys know, but I collect and restore antique tractors and hit-n-miss engines.  I truly do have at least 6 of those


Do you have more?


----------



## tfleming (Aug 25, 2020)

erik, I'll have to look.  I was contacted by a few members, and I sold some.  If I still have an extra one, if you want it, we can certainly work something out.


----------

